# I need a pep talk.



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

So this is related to something I posted in another thread.

Shasta will be 15 weeks old on Friday. We've been doing a little bit of training every day and she knows (by way of useful commands) Sit, Down and Watch Me. We're also working on Leave It and Drop It. (She also knows Give Me Five, but, while cute, it's not particularly useful). 

My concern is that, while she performs well during our training sessions, she's basically uncontrollable "in real life." She still bites like a demon; most days there are only small windows of opportunity during which you can pet her without having your hands chewed to pieces (although she rarely bites hard enough any more to draw blood...doesn't mean it doesn't hurt like the devil, though) and when you try to walk her on leash, she attacks your pants.

We've tried re-direction, time outs (in crate), ignoring (not a good option, IMO, because you can't even turn your back on her for a tiny little fraction of a second), making the "eh-eh" correction noise and probably some other stuff that I can't think of right now. I'm at the point where I'm trying to remember why I thought it would be a good idea to get a puppy. I'm exhausted, which probably isn't helping me enjoy the puppy, either.

Please...commence the positive talk!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

ROFLMAO sorry but come on you'll find this hilllarious in a year or so I promise. My first night with Zoe I let her out of the crate to pee. She promptly jumped up and literally ripped the entire leg off of my pj's. She nipped and bit through so many clothes I lost count. All I can say is this too shall pass. Stay consistent with one form of correction whether it be ignoring, eh ehing, or whatever. One signal that means no will get through over a bunch of inconsistent actions she can't link to her immediate behavior. Get a prong collar for walking and use it followed by treats and praise when she stops attacking your leg. I found locking myself in the room when she had the zoomies was my best bet- she hates being alienated and it calmed her down quickly. Also lots of exercise helps


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I would love to stick with one form or correction, and I will...the second I find one that makes any impression on her at all! What do you mean locking yourself in the room? Shasta can't be left unsupervised for even one second! 

Isn't she too little for a prong collar?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Sounds just like Uschi at that age! It can be so frustrating but we've all been there- and for some weird reason we actually miss those days every once in a while. Try to stay calm and smile!! Sounds like you're doing really well for just 15 weeks even though she's a menace some of the time. I honestly have no other hints than what you're doing already.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Yes she's too little for a prong collar. Try following that toy advice I gave you in the other thread. Carry it with you at all times and stuff it in her mouth and play with her with it. Also try another incompatible behavior like tossing a toy or treat far away from you when she comes at you to play. 

Be aware that corrections often get a puppy more amped up b/c they think it's a form of playing. They're looking for attention and a correction (as in grabbing the muzzle, etc.) can be a fun form of attention for a pup. 

p.s. there's a reason we call gsd pups little gators...


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

:rofl: sorry for laughing we just went threw all that about 5mths ago. Molly had my wife crying pretty frequently from all the bitting , ripping all her close, hanging from her hair.... I hate to discourage you but it may take a few mths


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> :rofl: sorry for laughing we just went threw all that about 5mths ago. Molly had my wife crying pretty frequently from all the bitting , ripping all her close, hanging from her hair.... I hate to discourage you but it may take a few mths


Like how many months are we talking? I'm not a young woman.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> Like how many months are we talking? I'm not a young woman.


She calmed down at around 5 or 6 mths and now at 9 1/2 mths she is great!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

BowWowMeow said:


> Try following that toy advice I gave you in the other thread. Carry it with you at all times and stuff it in her mouth and play with her with it. Also try another incompatible behavior like tossing a toy or treat far away from you when she comes at you to play.


Well that's the thing...when she's focused on something, there's just no diverting her. Well maybe with a treat, but I can't give her, like, 100 treats a day. And not only do I feel bad putting her in her crate all the time just because she's out of control, I have a bad feeling that it will be counter-productive in the long run. I'm starting to feel like she's too much dog for me to handle.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

One thing that really helped us is a halti head collar it seems to calm her down


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> She calmed down at around 5 or 6 mths and now at 9 1/2 mths she is great!


Good God! She'll have killed me by then!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I know she's young, has she gotten all of her shots yet, or is she still waiting the next week for her last set? 

I found that taking Frag out in public did wonders on his people skills. For every situation, he was eating handfuls of treats to be praised/distracted. Horses walking by? TREATS! Kids petting? TREATS! Chewing/jumping? TREATS! (on the ground, out in front of me while we walk and I bend over looking dumb).

I also found (while in public) changing directions and speeds a lot made him pay attention on leash and become distracted from chewing/jumping biting. 

Honestly though, I had a great puppy. He never went inside, jumped only for a few days, and never bit. WIN WIN WIN!

Seriously though- I went to petsmart with him daily for an hour at a time just working on manners and proofing the sit/down/stay type things, while teaching those cute tricks and showing off to everybody who would watch. By 20 weeks his stays, downs, and sits were proofed in public stores (not so much outside) and so were his high fives, shakes, other paws, and bang bangs.  I got off lucky though.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I found that a game of tug really helps the pup to get the biting out of their system-though when teething begins you have to put that on hold. Do you ever give her some raw meaty fresh knucklebones to chew on? 
I think once the pups are done with teething(6-7 mos) the need to bite everything wanes.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> Well that's the thing...when she's focused on something, there's just no diverting her. Well maybe with a treat, but I can't give her, like, 100 treats a day. And not only do I feel bad putting her in her crate all the time just because she's out of control, I have a bad feeling that it will be counter-productive in the long run. I'm starting to feel like she's too much dog for me to handle.


NO NO please be patient it will all come together. You are doing ob classes right


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> Well that's the thing...when she's focused on something, there's just no diverting her. *Well maybe with a treat, but I can't give her, like, 100 treats a day*. And not only do I feel bad putting her in her crate all the time just because she's out of control, I have a bad feeling that it will be counter-productive in the long run. I'm starting to feel like she's too much dog for me to handle.


Wait, why can't you? As long as they're healthy and small, I don't see why you couldn't. I'm sure I've given Frag well over a hundred some days while working with him in public.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> Good God! She'll have killed me by then!


:rofl:sorry I couldn't help it


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Do you ever give her some raw meaty fresh knucklebones to chew on?


I'm not sure I have the stomach for raw bones. Not to mention the mess I'm imagining.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Wait, why can't you? As long as they're healthy and small, I don't see why you couldn't. I'm sure I've given Frag well over a hundred some days while working with him in public.


Well the expense for one thing. What do you give for treats?


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Have you tried a halti head collar it worked wonders for us?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> Have you tried a halti head collar it worked wonders for us?


Worked wonders in general or just for walking nicely on a leash? Pulling isn't really a big issue.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> Worked wonders in general or just for walking nicely on a leash? Pulling isn't really a big issue.


I used to put it on her daily. It always calmed her down.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> I used to put it on her daily. It always calmed her down.


Just by having it on her?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I know she's young, has she gotten all of her shots yet, or is she still waiting the next week for her last set?


Sorry, forgot to answer this. She still has two more shots to go. The first vet we took her to screwed them up, so she's a bit behind.

I wonder if part of the problem is related to the allergy thing I think she's got going on.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

You can use her kibble for training treats. Use mealtimes as a training opportunity.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> Just by having it on her?


 Yes its weird but it worked.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> You can use her kibble for training treats. Use mealtimes as a training opportunity.


I've tried this but if she's hungry, she goes for my hand. Maybe I'll try giving her part of her meal and holding back the rest for training.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Have I showed you this yet?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Have I showed you this yet?
> 
> YouTube - "It's Yer Choice"


Yes, I've seen this but, in all fairness, that dog is "nibbling" her hand, not trying to take off her arm up to the elbow! 

Still, I've worked on this with Shasta and, like everything else, she gets it during training, but it doesn't translate into improved behavior in general. I'm not sure if that's to be expected or if I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## logan4 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hang in there, it will get better once she's done teething.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

My 2 cents worth...been there a few months back. My Molly was called the PIRANHA and the FOUR LEGGED MOUTH for a reason. There were times I thought something was wrong with her and definitely thought something was wrong with me! Exercise, exercise, and mental exercise is what helped here...a bit! She would also be much worse just before she fell asleep too. As everyone has said...it does get better! Good luck and it sounds like you're doing all the right things


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

THis too shall pass. A tuckered out puppy is a quiet puppy. Get her lots and lots of exercise and play time. Will she fetch a ball yet? The more time she spends in the crate the more energy she is going to have when you let her out.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Here is my post from a few months ago....
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/a/136477-leg-biting-tears.html


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> Yes, I've seen this but, in all fairness, that dog is "nibbling" her hand, not trying to take off her arm up to the elbow!
> 
> Still, I've worked on this with Shasta and, like everything else, she gets it during training, but it doesn't translate into improved behavior in general. I'm not sure if that's to be expected or if I'm doing something wrong.



start teaching EASY command. it isn't the most fun but eventually they learn to gently take food from your hand. plus it helps to offer the food in the palm of your flattened hand rather then pinched between your fingers. 



GSDAlphaMom said:


> THis too shall pass. A tuckered out puppy is a quiet puppy. Get her lots and lots of exercise and play time. Will she fetch a ball yet? The more time she spends in the crate the more energy she is going to have when you let her out.


yes yes yes!!! exercise is your best friend. fetch, flirt stick, long walks, all work to tucker her out. 

and Riley is 6 months and it occurred to me the other day how much calmer she is now. she's MUCH better behaved. it really does pass and your skin and clothes will suffer no more. the funny thing is, it just sort of dawns on you, that your dog hasn't been trying to eat you for awhile.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Minna has her moments of being a "biter" as well -- I call her an alligator. In the morning it is usually bad (with the hands) and at night when we go out for her last little burst of energy she'll bite at my legs a lot. Actually now that I think about it, it is usually when she has her last little burst of crazy energy before she wants a nap.
I have found that encouraging her to carry a ball or a stick on a walk helps her walk better/farther and it means she doesn't have an empty mouth to bite at her leash or me. Of the just over 1 mile we'll do in the morning she'll carry something for at least 3/4 of it if not the whole thing (like this morning we couldn't find her ball so she eventually found a stick).
Also, in the house sometimes when she gets wound up like this , I'll start a training session with her; because it makes her focus on something other than being crazy and biting at me to play or just biting me.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I know exactly what you're feeling when you said 'too much for for me'. I won't bore you with all the details but I had the same situation with a female gsd- I just had this gut feeling that things were not going well, we were not suited to each other, it was never going to work. When I expressed my frustration and desire to find her another home, everybody with good intentions and support talked me into keeping her- it will get better when she's done teething, when she's spayed, when she's .... When she was about 7 mos old, a younger couple I knew had a male gsd with the same high energy level and wanted a female as a companion and adopted her. I have to say it's the best thing I could have done for her and for me! She's so much happier, adores the couple and her best friend, gets a lot more high intensity exercise than I could have given her. It wasn't a matter of lack of training, she was a STAR puppy and got her CGC at 6 mos. I'm just saying, the best thing I did for that puppy was give her the right home- and it wasn't mine. It's a hard thing to do and so many people couldn't believe I 'just gave her away' and although I miss her, she was such a cool dog, she was 'too much dog for me'.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

THANK YOU to everyone who responded. Let me apologize for the negativity...I'm not in a good place mentally this week (daughter left for college) and it showed.

You all gave great suggestions. I'm going to read back through and revisit some of the things I tried and discarded and try some of the new things that were mentioned. As I'm typing this, Shasta is sleeping nicely at my feet. These are the fleeting moments that remind me why I wanted a puppy.

One thing...several people have mentioned in other threads they they'd trained their puppy to carry things while walking. I can see the value in that, but how the heck do you train your puppy to do that? I've asked several times and never gotten an answer.

THANKS again, you guys rock!


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

Stosh, 

I so respect that and appreciate people that can make that difficult decision. Thanks.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Can you use the 'Leave it' command for when she goes for your pant legs (or bare legs!)?

I agree with the use of the Halti. It will help you gain greater control of her when you are walking with her on the leash. While you are walking on the leash and she dive bombs your legs correct her and tell her 'Leave it'. If you have her heeling, I suppose you'd correct her by telling her 'no, heel'.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks Lesslis, you're one of the few people to ever say that! Even my mom didn't speak to me for a week.

I never had to teach Stosh or Uschi how to carry something- Uschi walked around carrying a little bucket by the handle from the first day she came home- they both love to carry sticks, the paper, junk mail. You can teach her to 'take' with a toy, then 'give'. Once she learns how to take something and keep it in her mouth you can do that with anything.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Stosh said:


> You can teach her to 'take' with a toy, then 'give'. Once she learns how to take something and keep it in her mouth you can do that with anything.


But how would I go about teaching her to Take?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Can you use the 'Leave it' command for when she goes for your pant legs (or bare legs!)?
> 
> I agree with the use of the Halti. It will help you gain greater control of her when you are walking with her on the leash. While you are walking on the leash and she dive bombs your legs correct her and tell her 'Leave it'. If you have her heeling, I suppose you'd correct her by telling her 'no, heel'.


As I mentioned, she only appears to understand Leave It (and most other commands) while we're actually training. 

As for heeling, well, that's only a distant dream. I'm using an Easy Leader harness on her for walks and that works pretty well but I don't leave it on her all the tme.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Offer the toy or stick, whatever, and if she doesn't open her mouth, gently squeeze the back of her jaws so she's forced to open her mouth then put it in. You might be laughing by now!!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Offer the toy or stick, whatever, and if she doesn't open her mouth, gently squeeze the back of her jaws so she's forced to open her mouth then put it in. You might be laughing by now!!


LOL! She'll take a toy readily enough (and you're right, I'm not quite crazy enough to force open her - rarely - closed mouth) but how do you teach her to keep it there?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Well with Stosh I had to put my hand under his chin to keep his jaws closed on the toy, while I kept saying take it- then when I took it away I said give it so he knew the difference. He caught on that he needed to keep it until I gave the give it command. Good luck!! Won't she keep a stick or toy in her mouth while you're out walking or playing?


----------



## Namara (Jun 10, 2010)

You say that the puppy seems to follow commands pretty well during actual training sessions??? Then I say turn every opportunity into a training session! Puppies need constant training and structure, in my opinion. Either stuff your pockets with kibble/treats or get a treat pouch and have it on you at all times. If the puppy starts biting your pants, pull out a treat and do a 1 or 2 minute mini-session on "leave it" right then and there. If you use kibble, measure out her food so you know if she has had all the food she's going to for one day or how much she still has to eat for the day. Once the puppy gets more reliable (and stops teething, etc.) you won't have to do this.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

how about a flirt pole? How much physical exercise is she getting? 

A tired puppy is a good puppy! I'd be taking her to safe places, since she isn't done with her shots,,do you have someone who has a dog that would play with her?? That would wear her out


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Well with Stosh I had to put my hand under his chin to keep his jaws closed on the toy, while I kept saying take it- then when I took it away I said give it so he knew the difference. He caught on that he needed to keep it until I gave the give it command. Good luck!! Won't she keep a stick or toy in her mouth while you're out walking or playing?


Thanks, I'll try that. As for going out walking...she doesn't really like it. It's an exercise in trying to make her keep going so we haven't done a lot of walking. Basically, if she's got something in her mouth, she wants to lay down and chew on it.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> how about a flirt pole? How much physical exercise is she getting?
> 
> A tired puppy is a good puppy! I'd be taking her to safe places, since she isn't done with her shots,,do you have someone who has a dog that would play with her?? That would wear her out


She doesn't have a flirt pole. I'm going to make one, but haven't quite gotten to it yet. She does have a 5' metal garden stake that she likes to chase after the end of. She gets quite a bit of exercise; out back yard is about 2/3 of an acre, so she can run off leash back there. Unfortunately, we don't know anyone with a dog that's big enough for her to play with. I'd be very hesitant to let her play with a smaller dog because she's very rough.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Paula I don't have any helpful advice but you do have my sympathy. I hope the advice everyone has given are a help to you.

If I may suggest, take some time for yourself soon. Go out to dinner or a movie or even just ice cream. Leave the dog stuff at home and do something fun for a couple hours.

Some days it just builds up and is too much. Makes you think you aren't cut out for it. But think about the thousands (millions??) of people who do nothing to train their dogs, and most of them end up with tolerable living companions. You're putting in the effort. It will pay off.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> Well the expense for one thing. What do you give for treats?


Honestly, it doesn't have to be that expensive. I'm a teenager with a part time job, attending college, and getting into the show world with two dogs and a house to support, and I find ways to make or buy treats. 

I use;
Blocks of cheese (cut up into little tiny pieces)
Hot dogs (cut long ways twice [into quarters] then across into littles fourths)
Cheerios
Sweet potato pieces
Natural Balance Food Rolls (sliced, then cut into little pieces)
Canine Carry Outs (ripped into small pieces)
Zuke's Mini Naturals (cut in half)
Wellness Pure Rewards (ripped into little strips)
Nature's Recipe Training Treats (split in half [sometimes])
Pet Botanics Training Treats (split in half [sometimes])


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> Like how many months are we talking? I'm not a young woman.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:

HAHAHHHA Sorry that's hilarious!

"hurry up will ya....I ain't got long !"


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Lets have a contest to see who's land shark stops nipping and biting first!

My little boy is 9 weeks old and I swear no toy seems to be as good as my hand or ankle. I have more pinholes on my arm than a fruit washing bowl.

He will kill for hot dog bits and will actually stop biting if I have one, but would he really look good as a 300 pound pup?

Just know there are others out there that are just like you. Yup, I have been trying replace, pry, leave it, ignore, you name it and he is like a rubber band shooting right back.

His night time zoomies/nipping frenzy leaves every diving for higher ground.....

Mine only has his first shots and it is over 100 degrees out so walking is out and we only have .2 acre yard with only 100 sqaure feet of grass.

I cant wait for Kinderpuppy to start and for him to get those second set of shots in.

Just scream into your pillow knowing this too shall pass as long as you keep training, etc.........


----------



## logan4 (Aug 8, 2010)

"Kong" toys are great for keeping little land sharks occupied--stuff a couple of treats inside (there's also a meat based paste you can spread in there, but eeeeeewwwww).
It takes them a fairly long time to get them out & keeps their crocodile jaws busy, hehe.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

first off i have to say my 14 week old GSD puppy is also named Shasta. Second, we are going through the EXACT same thing. Went through it with our last pup too. It sounds like you have a typical GSD pup on your hands. After our last GSD got past teething, she chilled out and started behaving better. You have to remember that you're basically dealing with your typical handful 2 year old human child. They backtalk (least my Shasta does), chews on anything and everything, is learning quickly but also has no serious focus. Patience. My Shasta gets crate time when i'm just at wits end of continually watching her and keeping her out of trouble. She isn't always happy about it and does her barking and whining thing but gets ignored and hushes after a bit. To me its sounds like you're doing pretty well. Just make the corrections consistantly the same otherwise you're only going to keep confusing her and it wont get easier.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Shadow is just over 9mths now here's what we did. I would carry around a small toy in my pocket, every time she looked like she was going to bite me I would shove it in her mouth and tell her good bite. If she got to me before I could do this it was a ah ah Shadow bad bite, if she refused to let go a squirt with a water bottle/water pistol whilst she was shaking off the surprise water i would shove the toy in her mouth. Some times i would soak one of her stuffed toys in water then freeze it, we did this when the teething was real bad. We also made sure she had lots of exercise a bored pup is a destructive pup. We invested in a halti fairly early on, we only used it for walking though, however the minute we put it on her she would calm down. If you really needed to, take a water pistol/spray bottle of water with you when you walk her, water can't hurt her. It does get better.  If you've had kids they to are horrors when teething.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

You're where I was at about 10 or so days ago. Even that short amount of time has made a big improvement in her behavior. Shasta is 16 weeks old now.


----------



## Jacek (Jun 28, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> *We've been doing a little bit of training every day and she knows (by way of useful commands) Sit, Down and Watch Me. We're also working on Leave It and Drop It. *
> 
> *My concern is that, while she performs well during our training sessions, she's basically uncontrollable "in real life." She still bites like a demon; most days there are only small windows of opportunity during which you can pet her without having your hands chewed to pieces *


Our puppy is 5 days younger than Shasta and she is exactly the same about everything in your quote above. It all boils down to patience imo, my wife is VERY patient with her and I tend to lose it from time to time, but we're not giving up.

We know that this will all pass with time, one thing that gets us so motivated about her is the fact that she's learning all this stuff in training, even though in real life she's hard to control, but I've heard this changes when the pup is around 5 months, when it becomes more mature and composed (obviously 5 months is young but still.)

I also find it difficult that I pretty much cannot pet my dog until she's really tired and about to hit the sack for the night. It really kind of sucks sometimes that she's not all that cuddly like other dogs I've grown up with a long time ago but I know GSD's are the real deal (if you know what I mean) when they become older.

So, be patient, stay positive - we're survivors and the things will become much better soon!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Jacek said:


> Our puppy is 5 days younger than Shasta and she is exactly the same about everything in your quote above. It all boils down to patience imo, my wife is VERY patient with her and I tend to lose it from time to time, but we're not giving up.
> 
> We know that this will all pass with time, one thing that gets us so motivated about her is the fact that she's learning all this stuff in training, even though in real life she's hard to control, but I've heard this changes when the pup is around 5 months, when it becomes more mature and composed (obviously 5 months is young but still.)
> 
> ...


Welcome to the world of GSDs! My little guy is coming up on 11 weeks old this week and he is a great white shark!! Sometimes we wrap a towel around him when we pick him up in a sharky mood so we dont lose forearms or fingers. I put him on a leash indoors connected to me to prevent the ankle damage that was occurring to my spouse during his sharky moods. Believe me you get more control.

My boy is right on the spot during training, focused and can do sit, platz, stay, heel and come. Then he goes A.D.D. outside of training time. 

Petting him at the wrong times can cause the meat of the hand to be taken out  I tend to stuff a bully in his mouth and then pet his tummy while he chews. This is also when I do ear and nail care!

He is a total cuddle bug when just waking up or has been calming down in his crate, then he loves a good chest and tummy rub!!!

He is a total demon twice a day (morning and evening) and putting him to bed when he is tired is definitely a shark fest because he is tired and cranky as hades 

So everything is normal. 

Work on clicker training for the word "off" with a closed fist around food to slowly work on the bite inhibition. 

In the end he will remember it all after he gets a little older and past teething.....we are 8 weeks behind you!!!

Here is my boy this week!!


----------

